# Obedience Agility Confusion?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use different cues for right sidedness  Place, strut. A lot of reinforcement and help and it does not take long before they start cuing on your active arm - 

I generally use at least an index finger out (laser finger LOL) on the arm & side I'd like my dog to be on and the arm is never held at my waist - 

Good luck


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

HMMM, well we had class last night and I had a dog that thought being on the left looking toward my shoulder was the best place to be. I guess I must be doing something right for obedience heeling. It doesn't work so well for agility. The instructor suggested that I focus on reinforcing him working on the right.. Funny boy would zoom around from the right to get to the left heel position. I definitely need to do something differently.
Actually this is what I like about dog training...problem solving so the dog understands. I can see the wheels turning as Baxter tries to figure it out but he thinks he is so right when he ends up on my left.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It won't matter that much later on as he will be working away from you so I wouldn't worry too much. 

We had the same issue when we started and the obedience students were told to teach the dogs to work on the right. We taught it the same way as heel position but switched sides. Augie's command is "side" when he works off my right. The dogs picked up fairly quick.

Where are you taking agility classes?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> It won't matter that much later on as he will be working away from you so I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> We had the same issue when we started and the obedience students were told to teach the dogs to work on the right. We taught it the same way as heel position but switched sides. Augie's command is "side" when he works off my right. The dogs picked up fairly quick.
> 
> Where are you taking agility classes?


I'm taking the class in LB with Terry Long. I started with the class to boost Baxter's "bravery" working around other dogs and objects but we are having so much fun that I plan on continuing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's fairly easy to teach it as a new positional skill with a different word since the dog already knows "heel". Just use a different word and teach it the same way you taught heel!
A lot of field people use "here" for right side and "heel" for left, I prefer "heel" and "side" like Augie's mom.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like he just doesn't have the same kind of reward history for being on the right ... because it's a newer skill. Left side has been pretty drilled into him since EVERYTHING for obedience starts there. Most obedience dogs (or even pet trained dogs) who go on to do agility go through a period where it's harder for them to work on the right side. Just takes practice so he realizes it's OK and fun to be on the right side.

And just in case you might worry about long term confusion ... I cross trained Quiz for both pretty early on and he's never pulled a "right side" in obedience. Once right side and left side are fluent, it's really not an issue.

How fun that you're doing agility with Baxter. And Terry Long is great!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Stephanie your post was so helpful. I just need to stop worrying and enjoy the fun.
We begin our second group of classes this week and should be advancing to more fun activities. I think Baxter will thrive with agility. If he keeps his mind occupied he forgets to be afraid and with the faster pace of agility he won't have time to fret...at least that is my hope.


----------

